# white string in breast??



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

After culling 4 of our boys we were skinning them out and found 2 of them with a white string hanging out of their breast, anyone know what that is?? It wasn't a worm because it wasn't moving. However it went in like it was threaded into their insides. Luckily though I was only after the breast meat and I left that piece there, and just cut around it. The other 2 roosters didn't have it.

I thought maybe it might be like a feather that went the wrong way but when I found one on the next rooster I began wondering what it was. It was only on the breast not the legs and just one on each of them.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's just a very thin strand of cartilage. I've never NOT seen it in a chicken breast.


----------



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

It runs through the tenderloin if that's what you mean under the breast. Just a tendon.


----------



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have seen a white string like thing in mine. I pulled them out and I thought it was just a large empty blood vessel because it didn't look like a worm. But I guess it's too late now I already ate them !


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

ianmack said:


> View attachment 14456
> 
> Like this?


Nope not that. Its on the outer part of the meat and goes into the breast itself. We still haven't figured out what it is. I pulled it out of all of them and still ate the meat. Not sure what it was but it was under the skin. It looked almost like a piece of fishing line except that it is white.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> I have seen a white string like thing in mine. I pulled them out and I thought it was just a large empty blood vessel because it didn't look like a worm. But I guess it's too late now I already ate them !


This could be what it is. To me it looked like a piece of fishing line, and it's tough as can be.


----------



## JashGarcia (11 mo ago)

ianmack said:


> View attachment 14456
> 
> Like this?


I don’t know if the picture I’m going to post is what she was talking about, but I found this in my chicken breast today and went onto google to search what it might be as well and came across this post. Maybe get more of a insight on what it might be and why it’s on the outside of the breast?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's on the outside of the breast? It looks like it does go into the breast. Thinking same thing here, could be a vein or artery. Or connective tissue. 

It's not a worm. So you can cross that off your concerns list.


----------



## lovehunter (2 mo ago)

I thought maybe it might be like a feather that went the wrong way but when I found one on the next rooster I began wondering what it was. It was only on the breast not the legs and just one on each of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like an empty blood vessel. It might even be one of those deals where extra blood vessel forms to nowhere.


----------

